# subs in MI westland ,farm hills.



## Sharper Edge (Jan 26, 2005)

We are looking for subs with plows or pusher boxes in westland or farmington hills pay by the hour or per push.

office 734-954-0444
cell 734-637-3444


----------



## FaulknerLwnCare (Nov 17, 2005)

*can help out*

I think i can help you out . I want to know more details.Like how much hourly etc.


----------



## esshakim (Jul 3, 2005)

i could be available for farmington hills, would have to know wut area.. (crossroads)


----------



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

*More work in Farmington*

I as well have work available in Farmington. If you are interested in work, let me know.


----------



## esshakim (Jul 3, 2005)

i live in southfield, and have most of my plowing accounts in west bloomfield, and depending on wut kind of lot, and were the locations are in farmington i would be at more then glad make my services available you can email me at [email protected] with more information. Also i have new equpiment, 05' dodge ram with Boss V-Plow & Salter. Snow Blower, Shovels, and the additional help of 3 crew members who are available 24/7. Additional truck available. I usually sub out my truck for $90.00hr same applies for addiotional truck.


----------



## FaulknerLwnCare (Nov 17, 2005)

Patrick34 said:


> I as well have work available in Farmington. If you are interested in work, let me know.


how much hourly are you paying and is it comercial or residential?


----------



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Work*

All commercial work. If interested, please send me a PM. Thanks.


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

*Request*

Hi,I'm intrested in the scope of work for the sub positions..thanks in advance..


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

*Available*

Sharper Edge, What locations, hourly rate? I also know Livingston county very well and can help out there also.
I have a jeep with 6.5 blade on it, hopefully adding wings this week if time allows. My brother may also be available with 02 F250 7.5 blade with wings. I am in Whitmore Lake area and my brother lives in the Redford area. E-mail [email protected]


----------



## brokeroofer (Jan 6, 2005)

*need help??????*

Hi, Im from warren and have a new 2004 dodge with 7 1/2 arctic. i am very realible and looking for sub work. Farmington hills isnt to far from me. Please email me with more info on subbing. [email protected] or call me 586-634-3052 chris Thank you


----------



## dbdrgr150 (Dec 6, 2005)

patrick, i am interested in subbing for you, i have a 2005 ram with a 8 ft blizzard blade on it. if you are still looking for subs either email me wiht a number at [email protected] or you can call me at 248 379 2931 so we can talk about details, thanks bj


----------



## nickr42 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Auburn Hills, MI*

I can help. I live in Auburn Hills, MI. Have F-250 with Western 7'6" and Fisher 1000 spreader. $75-85 per hour.

248-709-5166 Nick


----------

